# My dog smells



## dogman (Jan 3, 2003)

My 2.5 yr. old BLM smells bad, I give him a bath and he will smell 2 hours later. I tried the yogurt and it worked for a couple of months. Anyone have any ideas.


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

express his anal glands


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

uke:


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

I know that Bob knows his stuff, but that there sounds bad!!!!


----------



## honkerslayr (Dec 14, 2006)

Have the same probllem with my 4 yr old BLM. I feel for ya dogman. Good thing is now since it'a nice out he stays outside. Don't know what to tell you man :beer:


----------



## taddy1340 (Dec 10, 2004)

Bobm said:


> express his anal glands


Bingo...here's the video...ENJOY!!!

http://www.expertvillage.com/video/8453 ... glands.htm


----------



## dogdonthunt (Nov 10, 2005)

I guess it really has to do with what kind of smell it is... I guess if they smell like well you know then that would be one option but there is another smell emitted too.... I have a chocolate and there was a bad odor on him untill I took him in to have him checked and it happened to be his ears... when they get wet and the ears hang low as they do on a lab they dont get to dry out like they should and end up builind up some nasty ear wax... I got a solution from the vet that wasnt very expensive roughly 20 bucks plus the vet bill which was the spendy part but well worth it... and the dog is happier to but just not when we clean them.... havent had to clean them for awhile now cuz we unintentionally have a very thorough ear cleaner now that seems to work pretty darn good.... its a daschund... he seems to like the whole ear cleaning process :-? like I said its not intentional but seems to work.... so Im not sure if this works for you or not... just another option to try...


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

I have done some nasty stuff of the farm, but I don't know if I could express his anal gland. uke: I would gladly pick artifical insemination over expressing an anal gland.


----------



## if it flies it dies1 (Mar 22, 2008)

uke:


----------



## sierra03 (Jan 27, 2005)

My roomate smells...any suggestions?


----------



## Bgunit68 (Dec 26, 2006)

sierra03 said:


> My roomate smells...any suggestions?


Express his........ nope can't say it! LOL. I was actually reading this at my desk at work and laughed out loud. Hey blhunter that's some funny stuff. Thanks.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Im serious, birthing a calf or artifical insemenation would be a walk in the park compared to espressing an anal gland.


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

if he smells kind of skunky thats what it is :lol:

dog ownership has its downside.....wear some old clothes :beer:


----------



## whitehorse (Jan 28, 2008)

blhunter3 said:


> Im serious, birthing a calf or artifical insemenation would be a walk in the park compared to espressing an anal gland.


i dissagree, this takes a matter of minutes, just get some rags!! :thumb:


----------



## h2ofwlr (Feb 6, 2004)

I was told that if a dog is dragging its butt on the ground, that the glands are full. I'm not sure if this is true, but would make sense.

As for the gentleman from NY suggestting a person express a human glands, I would suggest that you start with your Senator, as Hillary seriously has some sort of impacted disorter with her....


----------



## whitehorse (Jan 28, 2008)

h2ofwlr said:


> I was told that if a dog is dragging its butt on the ground, that the glands are full. I'm not sure if this is true, but would make sense.


yea, there is more to it than that, a dogs will do it when they eat something terribly spicy too :lol:

Worms cause em to wipe all over too. But yea, dogs will try to relieve the glands on their own as well... but if ya do it for em it's not gonna be on the carpet, and it's better than getting a more extreme infection!


----------



## h2ofwlr (Feb 6, 2004)

And people wonder why their carpet smells 

I wonder is that is why people with Cats their homes can at times smell so damned bad. uke:

Went and just did Buzz's glands, not too bad, but good preventative maintenance.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

uke:


----------



## verg (Aug 21, 2006)

expressing the glands isn't that bad...have done it numerous times. have a paper towel ready-it's about like popping a giant zit!


----------



## dogman (Jan 3, 2003)

Thanks guys, I will express his anal glands tonite. I let you know the results.


----------



## dogdonthunt (Nov 10, 2005)

do you really need to let us know :-?


----------



## Goon (Apr 3, 2005)

dogdonthunt said:


> I have a chocolate and there was a bad odor on him untill I took him in to have him checked and it happened to be his ears...


My dog had the same problem ear mites and then I got these drops and it took care of the problem. They look like coffee grounds. Smells horrible.


----------



## dogman (Jan 3, 2003)

Bob M was right, it did express. How often do I have to do this? Thanks for everyone's help.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

How was it? uke:


----------



## whitehorse (Jan 28, 2008)

dogman said:


> Bob M was right, it did express. How often do I have to do this? Thanks for everyone's help.


it's best to do it about once every six months. If it goes longer or shorter, it's no big deal. it's quick and easy, but if ya don't wanna mess with it, let ur vet do it on check ups.

keep his stool hard as well, i think i read that a soft stool is going to have more troubles than hard ones. Every time a dog poops it lets a little bit out..... harder stools let it out better!

oh yea, my dogs ear stinks when it gets an infection (has food allergies) but it's waaaayy different smell!!!!!

good luck, there isn't much to it.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

whitehorse have you expressed duke's butt glands?


----------



## h2ofwlr (Feb 6, 2004)

I am surprised that an enterprising young man from here, that is a ******* has not filmed it him doing it the 1st time. I wonder who would be the camera guy? Word of warning, wear googgles 8) and kep your mouth shut :gag: as sometimes it squirts pretty good, kinda like a squirt gun, as mentioned also like the a big nasty zit popping.

The things that we do for our :run: health and to save some $....

:laugh:


----------



## Bgunit68 (Dec 26, 2006)

h2ofwlr said:


> I was told that if a dog is dragging its butt on the ground, that the glands are full. I'm not sure if this is true, but would make sense.
> 
> As for the gentleman from NY suggestting a person express a human glands, I would suggest that you start with your Senator, as Hillary seriously has some sort of impacted disorter with her....


LMAO. Hey, I just live here I didn't vote for her. I wouldn't go near her with an environmental suit and respirator. It's the 2.5 million liberals in NY City that elected her.


----------

